# Agricultural Job In Canada



## DLA (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi
I just arrived in Canada. I am a Vet Dr and my wife is Engineer (Agronomy)
Please give us advice on how / where to go for better opportunities in our fields.
We speak freanch and english and have more than 10 years experience
Thank you
DLA


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

I suppose the first big question is where have you arrived in Canada from? As a vet, I would imagine the first thing you need to do is to investigate how to have your credentials recognized in Canada so that you can work in your field. 

The second big question is what your immigration status is. If you have work permits, just head for farm country and you should be ready to roll - but if you're looking for job offers to support a visa application, you'll have to be a bit more circumspect (i.e. so as not to do a Canadian out of a job).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DLA (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Canadiangal
Thanks for useful response. 
Will explore all possibilities 
Will not miss to keep you posted
Many thanks
DLA


----------

